# Do any of your dogs have the CGCA title?



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep Stella does!! You can do it!


----------



## Khurst (Oct 31, 2014)

Murray has his CGCA and CGCU titles. We didn't take any classes specific to these - we were in agility and I was doing rally with him at the time. They are pretty straight forward. Good luck!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm trying to arrange for Jazz to test for her CGCA. The local obedience club doesn't do that. Our agility instructor does, but she hasn't set a date yet. It may be more trouble than it's worth to her to have just one dog. I think Jazz can pass, if she has the opportunity.


----------

